# SRM .655 Terror Choke Tubes!!!



## Guest

Anyone ever tried these? They're supposedly just as good as patternmaster but less in cost. I looked at the patterns posted on the internet and was impressed with lead shot at 40 yards with #4's. Pattern was the size of a muskmelon!!! I'm thinking about buying one for my Extrema, anyone got any bad comments about them??


----------



## GooseBuster3

Yeah but how does Steel pattern out of it?? That **** can do some crazy stuff out of those choke tubes.


----------



## Guest

The patterns out of a extrema weren't very bad at all, they certainly didn't have any openings in them. Most, if not all of the BB's were in a 30" circle at 40 yards, using 2 and 4 shot. I would like to order another patternmaster but need someone's opinion of these chokes first. The comments at their website are all really good, and so are most of the other patterns shot.


----------



## Hoggr

The Terror tubes are awesome. The .655 is way to tight. I shot the .675 all spring and shot holes through snow geese that where 15 yrds out. It is the best tube that I have ever used. The patternmaster does not even compare


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I figured I'd order the .675 for ducks and the .655 for snows. I'd get 2 for the price of a patternmaster almost!


----------



## Madison

I got the .655 for snows this spriing and I think it works great (when you hit em).. I patterened my gun out to 60 yds and had 85% patterns with BB at 1550fps. I think its great choke, if you put some BB or #4 hevi though it, you will absollutley crush the birds.

15 yd shots, yes you will make hamburger helper out of them, gotto hit em in the head.. All in all a great patterning choke.

keep it reeeeeel
madison


----------



## Guest

Anyone ever shot the patternmaster in here? At 30 yards or so we dropped a drake that swam inbetween two decoys that were about 2 feet apart. My friends were like "Don't shoot the decoys!!" when I pulled up on it to finish it. Well, I let the steel fly and my pattern was about 8" wide. Can I achieve the same results with the .655. Believe it or not, I do usually shoot for the head on geese with better than average results I'd say. I'm looking for a choke I can shoot softballs at 30 yards with 55-70% of the BB's connecting minimum. My pattenmaster can not do that right now. Anyone know of a choke that will do it if the Terror cannot??


----------



## FACE

Try reloading your own shell and buy wad that you have to slit yourself and experiment with slit length. But you MUST slit the wad otherwise you will shoot a steel slug! Typically the shorter the slit the longer it holds the shot in place before the wad petals open up. But the patternmaster is suppose to momentarily slow the wad so it doesnt "push" into the shot when leaving the muzzle.


----------



## Guest

I just ordered the .655 for my extrema that'll be in my hands Fri. Night!!!!  I can't wait to run 5 boxes of 3 1/2" through the damb thing, take some abuse to the shoulder!!! :lol: I sure hope my choke comes by then, be good to pattern it and shoot some pigeons!!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

I shot the .675 all spring and shot holes through snow geese that where 15 yrds out. It is the best tube that I have ever used. [/quote]

I dont understand why people are pround to make holes in birds...you have the same result with less constriction and dont waste half of the birds...Why in the hell do you want a choke to pattern at 60 yds when you shoot at 30 - 35yds??? :huh: Maybe you should use buckshot...or maybe slug :roll:


----------



## Guest

CH, I almost always try for headshots, less meat ruined. I figure if I'm gonna kill something, it should die quickly and humanly. I want a clean kill or nothing. I saw a lot of wounded birds this spring, including a speck with a swinging foot. :eyeroll:

Early season snows are the reason for 60 yard patterns!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Dont tell me you try shooting snows in the haed at 60 yard. :eyeroll: It is nearly impossible at those ranges you are trying to hit the body to bring them down. I aim and shoot. It works just fine for me, not many cripples either.


----------



## Guest

Oh hell no, snows gotta go down no matter what. Canadians are my main target this year, I want my group to kill at least 250 this year.

As for my method, instead of point and shoot, I follow through and say "Butt, belly, beak, bang" and watch the bastards fall!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

For anyone that's ordered one of these tubes, how long does shipping usually take?? I ordered mine Friday and still haven't got it!!! Looks like I'll have to call them tomarrow.


----------



## duk killer

I was advised to get the .700 Terror tube for my Beretta Xtrema 2 anyone shot that tube?


----------



## 10gaOkie

I have the .700, .685 and .675 Terror tubes. Keep in mind that the .700 is light full and the .685 is .010 tighter than full. Before I got these chokes, I could never hit with any factory tube tighter than IC. I like the .685 alot but the .700 is the way to go. You can visually see that the .685 pattern hit the bird harder with a denser pellet count but then again it is harder to hit the bird than with the .700. Note, the .685 was a special order size. After trying most of the choke makes on market, the .700 Terror is tops.

Chris


----------

